# How Does Smoking Harm The Environment?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So this is the reason you joined a horse board? To copy and paste a diatribe from somewhere else about the evils of Big Tobacco?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I notice some rides are putting out, "No smoking on the trails". Cant remember if Broxton did or not but if so there wasnt any enforcement. COming up behind smokers sucked. I think it should be like drinking in many areas, no public display.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've never smoked, but I have an AWFUL time trying to get worked up over those that do. As for the idea that smoking cigarettes poses a threat to 'Mother Earth' - someone needs to get outside. Man is mighty puny compared to the earth.

Tobacco is a cash crop. People grow it for a profit, which they in turn spend according to their values - often food and shelter. We don't need to be nagged about growing trees instead. Don't get me wrong. I like trees. I've planted at least 100 on my 2 acres of southern Arizona desert. But I'm not about to point fingers at someone for raising a cash crop that helps their family...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> So this is the reason you joined a horse board? To copy and paste a diatribe from somewhere else about the evils of Big Tobacco?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

So this is the reason you joined a horse board? To copy and paste a diatribe from somewhere else about the evils of Big Tobacco? 

I'm with DimSum and SpeedRacer.


----------

